# Has anyone ever used blood hounds to find a lost cat?



## robe0488 (May 12, 2009)

Our cats ran way 2 weeks ago. We have taken all the typical measures to look for them, flyers, signs, talking with neighbors, looking extensively in yards, etc. Now we're thinking about entering the big leagues and hiring dog sniffers to find them. Has anyone ever tried this? Does it work? Is it worth the money? Any advice is greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

I have used an animal psychic with excellant results .

I hope you find your kitty soon.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 9, 2007)

I am not sure how well the scent would keep for two weeks, but your cat is most likely still in the area so its worth a shot.

Bloodhounds are incredible trackings dog and as long as the dog is training for tracking a particular cat's scent it should work. The dogs handler will be able tell you what they can do.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

My mother's friend's cat was found by bloodhound a month after she got outside and disappeared. She had been hiding out under a house eating mice and bugs.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Here are some other methods. I hope you get your cat back! What a worry. 

viewtopic.php?f=26&t=7722


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

May the kitty guardian angels keep watch for your cats' safety, and guide them back to you.
:angel :cat


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

robe0488 said:


> Our cats ran way 2 weeks ago. We have taken all the typical measures to look for them, flyers, signs, talking with neighbors, looking extensively in yards, etc. Now we're thinking about entering the big leagues and hiring dog sniffers to find them. Has anyone ever tried this? Does it work? Is it worth the money? Any advice is greatly appreciated, thanks!


 Dont give up hope. We were able to find a cat after a month. It was adopted by a family which left the door open and she ran out. It was a new home, new area, full of coyotes and desert heat. The people didnt tell us till we called to check up on her transition! into her new home. We went door to door handing out flyers in a two mile radius. Put up flyers. We talked to as many people as we handed out the flyers. It was amazing how many people were compassionate and would keep an eye out for us. We got sightings and put out traps and finally got her. 

I read where there is a business in San Diego that she has tracking dogs. They sniff beds or things the cat has its scent on and the dogs have found the trail of the cats and located them!


----------

